# New member saying hi



## marcusgarvey (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all just trying to bulk up alittle and build up my frame


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2012)

marcusgarvey, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome, Marcus.


----------



## brazey (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (Jul 27, 2012)

*

  welcome  !!
*


----------



## marcusgarvey (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks all


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

